# Zombie theme, plus some



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Last year I finally got he garage included in the haunt, adding a walk through. (Basically a 2 room walk through)

This year I added from a small Craig's list score a couple of zombie related items and want to go with this as a theme. I'll still have the cemetery and old rickety fencing around the yard, but focus on zombies I the garage. My questions are, what cool zombie themes do you guys have, and should I dedicate both rooms? Last year I had a dungeon and a spider room. Thoughts! Also, what makes it a zombie room? What kind of props (besides zombies) should I include?

I have an electric chair and Jason Vorhees I would like to include somehow.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wellll, the Zombies could be feasting on Jason


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I did a zombie theme a few years back. I had one section that was like a research facility, with an experiment room, a room with caged animals to experiment on, a toxic waste room and a security room.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Shy of some "doctor testing the results on a zombie", I don't know how you'd fit the electric chair in.
Just because you have props, doesn't mean you actually have to us them all. Having things you can switch in/out from year to year can help your haunt stay "fresh".
As stated already, you could have zombies feasting on Jason, but again, just because you have him doesn't mean you have to use him this year.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

You could include Jason basically just but putting a zombie mask on him, but I agree with fontgeek about the electric chair, not really any way unless a Dr is doing pain experiments or something on the zombies.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks guys....maybe I'll keep two separate rooms...a zombie lab and a jail/dungeon room


----------

